
Using Metadata to find Paul Revere (2013) - Lammy
https://kieranhealy.org/blog/archives/2013/06/09/using-metadata-to-find-paul-revere/
======
Lammy
This is one of my favorite posts from the time immediately after the Snowden
revelations in 2013, and it felt relevant to resubmit today with the news that
macOS is making a network request any time I do pretty much anything:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23273247](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23273247)

